# Quarter Round for hardwoods - White or match the floor?



## Dansbell (Jul 29, 2007)

What kind of base boards do you have in the rest of the house? Is there a reason you want quarter round rather than baseboards? Paint grade base boards may look very nice if that is what you have in the rest of the house. They are much less expensive than hardwood baseboards as well.

Under the cabinets I would agree that you should match either the cabinets or the floor. do you have any exposed ends or the back of a bar that is not recessed under with a toe kick space? It is common to change the color or even the profile of your trim under your cabinets. I tend to like a larger trim board, but quarter round is often used under the cabinets.


----------



## mr_ekco (Feb 25, 2008)

The baseboards throughout the house are all white, both downstairs and upstairs. Upstairs is all carpet, downstairs is all hardwoods, now. There is no toe molding of any kind anywhere else in the house except the bathrooms where there is linoleum. I guess I did not make it clear that these rounds were going to go between the floor and baseboards, not the floor and wall. The install was done with the plan to go back and put the rounds, so even in places where the baseboards were removed, there are still gaps present. 

There are two exposed edges that is not recessed underneath. Those are there areas where it will be most critical to come up with a stain color to math either the cabinet or the floor.


----------



## RTRCon (Nov 20, 2007)

We've done it both ways. I perfer to match it to the floor, but the white looks just fine as well. If the cabs are cherry find some cherry baseshoe to match.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Like RTRCon, we too, have done it both ways, tho, the most common installation, is to match the baseboard.


----------



## golfer2b (Sep 25, 2007)

I think you should match the baseboards, I did that and I think it looks great. I really don't like the look of a wood color quarter round going against a white baseboard. Just my opinion, plus it will be less work for you in staining. I just bought the fake wood quarter round in white from home depot for 3.97 per 8ft and nailed it into the white baseboard and it looks great. I get tons of compliments.


----------



## MMurphy2001 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Go with white quarter round for white baseboards*

We are in the process of installing solid tigerwood in our family room. We had carpet with bright white baseboards and no quarter round. Throughout the rest of the main floor we have hardwood (red oak, honey color) with white baseboards and white quarter round. 

It looks really nice and I think the contrast between the tigerwood and the white will highlight the floor even more. So, if your baseboards are white I would get the quarter to match.

Post some pictures when you're done. I would love to see!


----------

